# Der König der Löwen: Neuer Trailer mit weiteren sprechenden Tieren veröffentlicht



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. April 2019)

*Der König der Löwen: Neuer Trailer mit weiteren sprechenden Tieren veröffentlicht*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Der König der Löwen: Neuer Trailer mit weiteren sprechenden Tieren veröffentlicht* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Der König der Löwen: Neuer Trailer mit weiteren sprechenden Tieren veröffentlicht*


----------



## Ocmaster (14. April 2019)

*Der König der Löwen: Neuer Trailer mit weiteren sprechenden Tieren veröffentlicht*

Genial


----------

